# Macbook Pro qui plante



## gaudric (30 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

je reviens ici toujours pour mon problème de Macbook pro qui plante.
-> il plante (kernel panic) de manière aléatoire, tout seul, ou si je lance des applications.

Je l'ai amené dans différents centre agréés.
Le disque dur à été changé (cela n'a rien changé)
Il a été nettoyer et les pâtes thermiques ont été changé (ce qui n'a rien changé aux problèmes)
et là il sort d'un centre qui n'a rien trouvé à redire et qui me dit qu'il fonctionne bien.

--> sous les yeux du technicien, je lance deux applis et le mac plante.
Il me dit de réinstaller l OS, ce que j'ai déjà fais 10fois, et que je viens de refaire.

Le problème persiste. Il me suffit de lancer iPhoto par exemple pour que le mac crash.

Avez vous des idées ?
Connaissez vous un vrai bricoleur autre que les centres agrées, quelqu'un qui fait de vrais tests
et qui ne se contente pas de lancer un logiciel de diagnostic.

Il s'agit d'un macbook pro qui a 3ans exactement. Et cela fait 1an et demi qui plante, qui passe de centre en centre, sans que rien ne change (et ça m'a deja couté un bras).


----------



## Larme (30 Juillet 2013)

Que disent les logs d'erreur de la _Console_ ?
Que dit un _Apple Hardware Test_ ?


----------



## gaudric (31 Juillet 2013)

je n arrive pas à le faire...
Il faut bien démarrer en laissant appuyer sur D ?

je pense (j'espère) que les centres ou je l'ai amené ont fait ce test et n'ont rien trouvé.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un macbook pro qui a 3ans exactement. Et cela fait 1an et demi qui plante, qui passe de centre en centre, sans que rien ne change (et ça m'a deja couté un bras).


Un changement de RAM il y a 1 an et demi ?


----------



## gaudric (1 Août 2013)

non depuis le debut il a les 4go de base qui etait vendu avec.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Août 2013)

Tu peux aussi faire un démarrage en mode sans échec.


----------



## gaudric (2 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi faire un démarrage en mode sans échec.




Ah en mode sans echec pour le moment il ne plante pas là ou il plantait en général.
D'habitude il suffit que je lance google chrome ou encore photo booth pour qu'il crash.
La ça tourne. D'ou vient le probleme alors ? tu avais une idée derrière la tête ?

autre infos, comme je l'ai dis en lançant chrome il crash, en lançant safari, pas de soucis.
J'ai également essayer de le formater de d'installer un ancien OS, le mac ne boot pas sur dvd d'install ni sur clé usb bootable (j'ai voulu remettre snow leopard pour voir)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> La ça tourne. D'ou vient le probleme alors ? tu avais une idée derrière la tête ?


Des idées c'est pas ce qui manque !
Le démarrage en mode sans échec empêchant les extensions de se lancer et vidant certains caches, deux possibilités :

soit un cache était corrompu (et après un redémarrage normal tout devrait aller)
soit c'est une extension foireuse qui est la cause des KP (et après un redémarrage normal tu devrais retrouver tes plantages)

Si c'est une extension, alors suis le conseil de Larme post#2 en t'intéressant aux logs.


----------



## gaudric (2 Août 2013)

Après redémarrage, les soucis reviennent. 

Comment avoir les logs d'erreur ? je dois démarrer avec la touche V c'est ça ? -> car ça ne fait rien.

ps : désolé si je suis largué


----------



## Sly54 (2 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> Après redémarrage, les soucis reviennent.


C'est donc probablement une / des extensions(s) foireuse(s)

Pour avoir les logs, utiliser l'utilitaire _Console_ et chercher les crashlogs.


----------



## gaudric (2 Août 2013)

je pense avoir trouvé les diagnostics des crash

GPU Panic blablabla
j'ai AppleGraphicsControl.....GPUPanis

et j'ai Kernel Extensions in backtrace : blablabla
dans la liste ya :
-com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl
- "        "   .NVDAResman
- "        "   .nvidia.nv50hal
- "        "   .GeForce

Dois je comprendre que les soucis viennent de la carte graphique?
L'ordi à l'option de permutation automatique du graphisme d'ailleurs.

---> en la desactivant, donc en laissant l'ordi utiliser la meilleure carte, lancer
une appli (je garde chrome dans l'exemple) ne plante pas

ya pas mal d'autres choses après.
La liste de tout les fichiers com.apple.driver ou .iokit

----> puis je considérer que la carte graphique "basique" est foireuse et que c'est elle qui me fait
planter le mac ?

EDIT : j'ai peut etre crier victoire trop tôt (il a planté) mais en redémarrant, j'ai eu un bug graphique sur un icône.
Chrome fonctionne mais photoBooth fait planter. Je pense que la piste "graphique" est la bonne...

EDIT 2 : Si le soucis vient bien des cartes graphiques, je l'ai dans le rectum car il faut changer la carte mère, les puces étant soudées, nan ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2013)

Le coup de la carte graphique défectueuse, c'est malheureusement un classique sur certains MBP.
As tu googlé un peu pour voir si ton modèle était "reconnu" comme modèle à problèmes ?


Edit.

Deux fils qui peuvent t'intéresser :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/crash-mackbook-pro-1219900.html#post12570039
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/m...aphique-330m-ts4088-1220358.html#post12570030


----------



## gaudric (3 Août 2013)

ça correspond tout à fait à mon problème.
Maintenant faut espérer que malgré l'extension de garanti ça passe
car il a plus de 3ans (à quelques semaines près).
Mais étant passé déjà par deux centres agrées qui n'ont pas trouvé le problème,
j'ai peut etre moyen de gueuler...

Merci en tout cas, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Dious1 (3 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> ça correspond tout à fait à mon problème.
> Maintenant faut espérer que malgré l'extension de garanti ça passe
> car il a plus de 3ans (à quelques semaines près).
> Mais étant passé déjà par deux centres agrées qui n'ont pas trouvé le problème,
> ...



Bonjour Gaudric,

Je pense pour voir t'aider dans ton problème, car j'ai eu exactement le même : http://youtu.be/fvKaRJZlVco et voici le ticket que j'avais ouvert à l'époque : MBP 15 mi-2010 plantage carte graphique 330M TS4088

Déjà peux tu nous donner les références de ton mac ? Est ce un macbook pro 15 core I7 mi-2010 avec une carte graphique nvidia 330m ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> Mais étant passé déjà par deux centres agrées qui n'ont pas trouvé le problème,
> j'ai peut etre moyen de gueuler...


Oui, parce que tu as une preuve (les récépissés de dépôt, voire des factures payées) que le pb existait avant la fin des 3 ans.


----------



## Dious1 (3 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, parce que tu as une preuve (les récépissés de dépôt, voire des factures payées) que le pb existait avant la fin des 3 ans.



Effectivement normalement Apple prend en charge la garantie jusquà 3ans après l'achat, mais si cette date est dépassée, ils font au cas par cas. Je pense qu'il passera sans problème en garantie. 

Et puis maintenant tu peux passer à Apple et expliquer clairement quel est le problème : plantage lors du passage d'une carte graphique (intel) à une autre (nvidia 330m). Sachant que quand tu ouvre iPhoto cette bascule ce fait automatiquement et augmente les "chances" de voir ton plantage en direct.


----------



## gaudric (3 Août 2013)

Bonjour

alors il s'agit d'un Macbook pro 15" acheté mi 2010, 2,4 Ghz core i5 / 4go de ram DDR3
carte graphique : Intel HD Graphics 288mo + Nvidia GeForce GT 330M

Si je desactive la permutation de carte graphique, il plante au démarrage direct.
Bon en tout cas tout porte à croire qu'on a trouvé le soucis 

J'ai rendez vous mardi dans un apple store
et j'irai avec mes vieilles factures. C'est ouf quand même que des centres agréés ne connaissent pas
ce problème et me fasse payer un changement de DD.


----------



## Dious1 (3 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> alors il s'agit d'un Macbook pro 15" acheté mi 2010, 2,4 Ghz core i5 / 4go de ram DDR3
> carte graphique : Intel HD Graphics 288mo + Nvidia GeForce GT 330M
> ...



Comme m'a dit la personne de l'apple store "nous ne pouvons pas connaitre tout les problèmes par coeur", ce qui est compréhensible. C'est pour cela que si tu arrive avec toutes les informations (symptôme, cause du problème, et solution -> ticket d'apple TS4088) ça ira beaucoup plus vite.

Je te conseil de voir dans un premier temps pour ton problème de plantage, et le changement de carte mère gratuit, puis une fois que cela est réglé tu pourra râler pour le changement de disque dure inutile.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## gaudric (3 Août 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> Je te conseil de voir dans un premier temps pour ton problème de plantage, et le changement de carte mère gratuit, puis une fois que cela est réglé tu pourra râler pour le changement de disque dure inutile.
> 
> .



le changement de disque à été fait ya 1an et demi dans un centre différent de celui ou je vais mardi. C'est mort pour ça mais pas grave, si on me change la carte mère je serai content.

Je vous tiens au jus, merci en tout cas


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> Comme m'a dit la personne de l'apple store "nous ne pouvons pas connaitre tout les problèmes par coeur", *ce qui est compréhensible.*


Soit on est professionnel, soit on ne l'est pas. Ne pas tout connaitre par coeur, c'est normal.
Mais le type de l'AS se doit d'aller chercher l'info quand il ne la connait pas.


----------



## gaudric (3 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Soit on est professionnel, soit on ne l'est pas. Ne pas tout connaitre par coeur, c'est normal.
> Mais le type de l'AS se doit d'aller chercher l'info quand il ne la connait pas.



Voila, c'est ça que je reproche. Bien sur qu'on peut pas connaitre toutes les erreurs par coeur,
mais je pense que personnes des trois centres où je suis allé n'a regardé dans les Logs,
ce que vous m avez conseillé de faire, ce qui a permis de trouver l'origine du problème.
On a clairement fait son boulot au type ^^


----------



## gaudric (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous

le macbook a été déposé à l'Apple Store.
Le technicien du genius bar a lancé plusieurs tests dont un qui s'est fini par un FAILED
et il m'a indiqué que le mac était pris en charge et que la garantie allait joué.
Donc c'est cool. Maintenant on attend qu'ils reçoivent la pièce (la carte mère) et voila.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2013)

Bonne nouvelle


----------



## Dious1 (6 Août 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> le macbook a été déposé à l'Apple Store.
> Le technicien du genius bar a lancé plusieurs tests dont un qui s'est fini par un FAILED
> ...


Super ravi d'avoir pu t'aider.

N'hésite pas à partager mon post : MBP 15 mi-2010 plantage carte graphique 330M TS4088

ou partager ma vidéo : http://youtu.be/fvKaRJZlVco

Pour aider d'autre personnes à ton tour.


----------



## gaudric (12 Août 2013)

Bonsoir à tous!

et bien je vous confirme que j'ai récupérer mon macbook réparé et que je n'ai rien payé!
donc c'est cool ! au bout de plus d'un an et demi, je vais pouvoir m'en reservir !
Merci à vous !


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

Cool!

Et il te reste à demander le remboursement des frais que tu as engagé pour rien dans les différents Centres agréés que tu avais sollicités (tu dis plus haut que ca t'a coûté un bras...) et qui n'ont pas été foutus de diagnostiquer le problème (qui en plus était un porblème connu, vu que ça a donné lieu à une procédure spécifique de prise en charge par Apple)


----------



## gaudric (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Cool!
> 
> Et il te reste à demander le remboursement des frais que tu as engagé pour rien dans les différents Centres agréés que tu avais sollicités (tu dis plus haut que ca t'a coûté un bras...) et qui n'ont pas été foutus de diagnostiquer le problème (qui en plus était un porblème connu, vu que ça a donné lieu à une procédure spécifique de prise en charge par Apple)



j'aimerais bien mais la facture date de fin 2011, j'ai peur de l'avoir dans le baba.
Mais je vais essayer, qui ne tente rien n'a rien. C'est surtout le changement de disque dur 
facturé 460euro qui m'avait fait mal (surtout qu'au téléphone le mec m'avait donné le prix HT :hein: )


----------

